# TRP expiring while waiting for PRP



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Okay, big time dilemma here. I applied for my PRP back in October of 2015. My temporary residence permit expires on the 14th of November 2016. For some reason I got it in my head that I needed to apply to extend my Temporary Residence Permit (a relatives visa based on my marriage to a SA citizen) no later than 30 days before it expires. I WAS WRONG. Everything online says 60 days.

60 days before expiry is next week. I could maybe get everything except the background checks, which I just submitted today but I won't get my SAPS background check back until the end of this month. 

So I have two questions:

1) Will the folks at VFS let me submit the renewal of my relatives Visa within the 60 day period prior to expiration?

2) If I am not allowed to apply to renew my TRP, and I do not get my permanent residence permit before my TRP expires, what should I do? Would I be disqualified from getting my pending PRP if I stay in the country and remain out of status?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

MrTshiko said:


> Okay, big time dilemma here. I applied for my PRP back in October of 2015. My temporary residence permit expires on the 14th of November 2016. For some reason I got it in my head that I needed to apply to extend my Temporary Residence Permit (a relatives visa based on my marriage to a SA citizen) no later than 30 days before it expires. I WAS WRONG. Everything online says 60 days.
> 
> 60 days before expiry is next week. I could maybe get everything except the background checks, which I just submitted today but I won't get my SAPS background check back until the end of this month.
> 
> ...


Hi there

They will allow you to submit as long as your TRP hasn't expired. They may request a cover note to explain the delay. That was my experience.


----------



## oceanracer (Mar 10, 2015)

Make sure you do not leave the country while you are waiting to receive either PRP or TRP, or else you will be blacklisted and unable to enter the country again even w/ a TRP and PRP pending.


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

MrTshiko said:


> Okay, big time dilemma here. I applied for my PRP back in October of 2015. My temporary residence permit expires on the 14th of November 2016. For some reason I got it in my head that I needed to apply to extend my Temporary Residence Permit (a relatives visa based on my marriage to a SA citizen) no later than 30 days before it expires. I WAS WRONG. Everything online says 60 days.
> 
> 60 days before expiry is next week. I could maybe get everything except the background checks, which I just submitted today but I won't get my SAPS background check back until the end of this month.
> 
> ...


What was your outcome? in a similar position myself.


----------



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Yes I was able to submit my new TRP application with less than 60 days to go before my then current TRP expired. As someone above said, as long as you submit before your current TRP is expired you should be okay.


----------



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Still waiting on my PRP though, which was submitted in October of 2015.


----------



## chez33 (May 31, 2012)

MrTshiko said:


> Still waiting on my PRP though, which was submitted in October of 2015.


That's a joke! Have you had any updates at all on it?


----------



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

I've called the Home Affairs Call Centre so many times and nearly each time I get either no info or conflicting info. The latest was that an adjudicator had recommended a decision but that now it must be reviewed at several levels before it is signed off and sent to VFS for collection. Could be as little as a month or two or as much as another 6 months or longer I was told.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, any updates?


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

MrTshiko said:


> I've called the Home Affairs Call Centre so many times and nearly each time I get either no info or conflicting info. The latest was that an adjudicator had recommended a decision but that now it must be reviewed at several levels before it is signed off and sent to VFS for collection. Could be as little as a month or two or as much as another 6 months or longer I was told.


Hi Did you get your PRP?


----------

